# Success! - Dual monitors



## doppelbock (Sep 17, 2000)

Did my install last night, here's the specs:

Beige G3 desktop, upgraded to 466Mhz, 256MB ram, 6GB SCSI HD and 40GB IDE Drive.

2 monitors.  The "main" monitor is driven by an ATI Nexus32 PCI card, the 2nd is driven by the onboard ATI Rage Pro chip.

No problem at all with the install.  During the install, everything showed on the monitor running off the onboard ATI chip, but then when it finished and rebooted into X, both monitors were active and when I opened the Monitor system pref application, I was presented with the settings for both monitors - each on it's proper screen as it should be. All the usual options were there - dragging the menu bar to which ever monitor I wished, arranging the monitors etc....excellent.

I suspect that when Apple says that dual monitors "may not work" with the public beta, they really mean "unless you use all ati chiops, it probably doesn't work."


----------



## barenakedAvenger (Sep 19, 2000)

but with no drivers, it was slow as hell.

As the previous posted described. Both monitors worked throughout the install process. I have a Gen1 Beige G3, onboard ATI and Voodoo3 3000 PCI.

I was most pleased


----------



## grutledge (Sep 22, 2000)

The iX Micro 8 meg Twin Turbo card I have running the second monitor in my G4/400 AGP is running well.  The iX Micro drivers Apple included with X must recognize the card.  Under DP4 the second monitor had no video accel, so it ran *slooowwwww*. 

Anyone else experience a slowdown while dragging a window between the 2 displays?  It occurs on my machine if the window is split across the 2 monitors.

Another odd glitch, when dragging a window rapidly between the two displays, the title bar and drop shadow are out of sync with the rest of the window.  Try it -- you'll see what I mean.

_-Greg_


----------



## barenakedAvenger (Sep 22, 2000)

yeah... It's as if the window and titlebar are separate pieces.. weird


----------



## davidwb (Sep 26, 2000)

I have a stock beige G3 with 256K. Since I didn't want any hassles I removed my voodoo5 card and replaced it with the old ATI rage card I originally bought for the second monitor. All went well and I had no problems making either monitor the main one.

After getting the computer configured to my liking I set the monitor driven by the onboard ATI card as my main monitor and swapped the second ATI for the voodoo 5. The computer and the second monitor powered up and showed the colored beach ball but consistently froze before the boot progress splash screen appeared. Returned the ATI card to its place and it booted up again with no problems.

Just for the heck of it, tonight I'll try again with the voodoo card in a different slot.


----------



## barenakedAvenger (Sep 26, 2000)

Try installing on another computer (if you have the resources or time) with that Voodoo already in the slot and working.

That might be the key for now. If the installer sees it, it may add an extra couple of files...


----------



## MacHoo (Sep 26, 2000)

did anyone try an external monitor on a PowerBook yet?
I have a Pismo 500MHz/256MB and haven´t received my copy of OS X PB yet so iI just wanted to know if it´s possible to use an external monitor with the beta.

As far as I know, DP4 didn´t support external monitors on PowerBooks. I hope the  Apple-developers have changed that...


----------



## AntonioStrijdom (Sep 26, 2000)

I have managed to run my PowerBook (Firewire) in dual monitor mode with no problems. 

However, you cant use just the external display, because closing the lid makes the machine sleep, regardless of whether the power adaptor is plugged in or not.

Speaking of sleeping, how about those sleep and wakeup times. Incredible !


----------



## mscheffel (Sep 29, 2000)

Beige G3 Rev A. . No luck with my video card. Works great with the built in video. I did't plan on playing many games in PB anyway.


----------



## eisnel (Oct 5, 2000)

barenakedAvenger,

You had asked davidwb to try to install OS X from scratch with his Voodoo5 already in the computer. I also have a Voodoo 5500 (on a B&W G3), and I had it in my machine when I originally ran the installer. Unfortunately, when the OS X CD tried to boot up for the first time, it had a panic (tried it a few times, no joy). It's wierd that people are having luck with Voodoo3 cards, but the Voodoo5's just aren't working. Has anyone out there had luck with a Voodoo5? I wonder if it's something that can be solved by newer drivers from 3dfx, or if it's an issue that only Apple can solve.


----------



## sharl (Oct 28, 2000)

> _Originally posted by AntonioStrijdom _
> *I have managed to run my PowerBook (Firewire) in dual monitor mode with no problems. *



I had no problems with dual monitor display on my Bronze G3 400 PB (192 Mb), but for the life of me I can't get the displays to mirror. Anyone solved this?

Robert


----------



## rinse (Oct 30, 2000)

this worked without a hitch on my beige g3/266...

2 ati cards in there... i'm pretty sure they are set up like this

one 21" at 1280x1024
one 17" at 832x624.

why was this supposedly "unsupported"... general paranoia on apple's part as far as 3rd party cards were concerned?

 do you think because many dual monitor systems are powered by third party cards, they didn't even wanna go there?


----------

